# Ice knife?



## mille162 (Jan 24, 2017)

Just when I think Ive got most every knife I need, I see some crazy post showing something I didnt know existed...and I do love a nice solid ice cube in my whiskey

https://instagram.com/p/BJO0Pkjj1gY/

So, what exactly would I be using a Japanese Ice Carving Knife for (based in the post, I assume its for carving ice for drinks from large blocks), and what is the preferred steal? Is it for serious bartender duty or ornamental carving?


----------



## chinacats (Jan 24, 2017)

you need to pm keithsaltydog as he used to do ice carving for a living I believe...he could at least tell if it looked legit. i on the other hand have no clue


----------



## mille162 (Jan 24, 2017)

Have been googling the last hour and reading all kinds of interesting things, gonna need to shop for some ice tools now!

One of the more interesting starter articles i just read: https://talesofthecocktail.com/techniques/8-easy-tips-carving-block-ice


----------



## fatboylim (Jan 27, 2017)

Perhaps a Japanese mini chisel, with a nice little hammer:
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/yamahiro-oiire-nomi-42mm/

And hammer head:
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/master-masayuki-special-made-300-g-genno/

Not the intended use but still cool.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 21, 2017)

It is harder to carve small pieces of ice because they move around. If you want cool:sad0: cubes for drinks there are ice molds for large cubes and round balls. Safer than a towel in you hand using a knife.

Mostly carved 300# blocks.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 21, 2017)

Who needs a towel?
[video=youtube;mRlnkyIhbeU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRlnkyIhbeU[/video]


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 22, 2017)

I use the flexible large ice cube trays. They freeze clear & look great in drinks. Use them most for coolers at the park they melt much slower than regular cubes. 

Got the idea because Tuna Packers Ice House had a machine that cut the 300# blocks into rectangle ice cubes. The bartenders preferred these. It was old turn of 20th century technology. A lot of electricity to make nice cubes. When Tuna packers Ice House shut down 300# blocks no longer available & my over 30 years of carving ice for hotels ended.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 22, 2017)

I did not mention all trays are not created equal. Go with the Pratico ice cube trays on Amazon. Just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Oct 22, 2017)

keithsaltydog said:


> I did not mention all trays are not created equal. Go with the Pratico ice cube trays on Amazon. Just in case anyone is interested.



Thanks for that link. I was cussing at my ice trays last night... grrrrr


----------



## Dodo (Oct 22, 2017)

parbaked said:


> Who needs a towel?
> [video=youtube;mRlnkyIhbeU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRlnkyIhbeU[/video]



This looks awesome


----------



## xantiema (Nov 12, 2017)

Such a large block of ice, hot damn, that's gotta be effective


----------

